# Soviet I-15 and I-16 documentary films



## VG-33 (Jul 31, 2010)

showing astonishing maneouvrability of both soviet planes...



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWE4i5Jr-nY_


----------



## Multimetal (Jul 31, 2010)

WOW!  I don't see how anyone could stay conscious through some of those snap rolls!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool and great timing, I was just finishing the final touches of my I-16!


----------



## VG-33 (Aug 2, 2010)

Multimetal said:


> WOW!  I don't see how anyone could stay conscious through some of those snap rolls!



Hello Multi,

Not very surprising.
Click to download
???????

I-16 tip 4 and 5 models had flapperons (mixed flaps and ailerons) with fences running all wing long. Small 8.88 m wing span supported by two extra rigid khrome-molybdenium welded tubes spars.

From 1934, tests it took 1 -1.2 secunds only for a 360° barrel!!! 

Regards


----------



## KevinK. (Oct 10, 2010)

I've heard German pilots weren't allowed to get into a turning fight with them. Very few German pilots could match them in 109s in a turning fight. Most of the time they used hit and run attacks with the much faster 109s.


----------

